# Duplication glitch found



## Kirito (Jul 14, 2013)

So I saw on two other forums about a recently discovered duplication glitch, I tried it 6 times before it finally worked. I won't post a link to the other forums because I don't know if that is against the terms of service of TBT. What do guys think of this new discovery? Is it bad or good? How do you think things will change? Do you think Nintendo will patch this?


----------



## Meltd0wn (Jul 14, 2013)

Well it depends on what you have to do to trigger the glitch, since we have no real data about it right now it's hard to have an opinion, but I'm going on Google right now and hopefully find it myself.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 15, 2013)

I hate duplication. It's addicting and it ruins the aspect of animal crossing. You need to work hard for your bells. Not have 5 mil in crowns be handed to you in 3 minutes. I did it all the time in City Folk and it pretty much killed the game for me.


----------



## ChaosKitten (Jul 15, 2013)

I hope it's fixed with a patch. I've never been a fan of cheating and I don't want the economy to be ruined.


----------



## ben_nyc (Jul 15, 2013)

Wells, it def. sours the experience- as I only own New Leaf on the 3DS, can anyone inform me if Nintendo & their 3rd party devs often patch their titles?


----------



## kuryuki (Jul 15, 2013)

:/ I hope it doesn't spread since it kind of ruins the fun of the game, makes "rare" items a commodity. ya it'll help with prices ...but then everyone'll just have the same stuff.

I'm actually kind of surprised that the person who found the glitch to be working posted about it lol.


----------



## ViolinShapedObject (Jul 15, 2013)

I've been following these two forums as well, (decided not to post it since I didn't want it to spread anymore than it already has). I am completely against it; once valuable items such as 7-11, gold tools, and more of the like are now being duped and value has decreased already D:
Hopefully there will be a patch ASAP.


----------



## C0mput3r (Jul 15, 2013)

Probably going to be like WW where instead of bells being traded its royal crowns instead.

Trading is going to change in a way but then again EU players these past weeks have already been exploiting a duplication like glitch in which they been getting several shaved ice lamps and trading them for 7-11 items and other rare items.

Edit: I don't think updating the game is going help much because people who are already duplicating items are still going to have their items.

This is just gonna change items that can't be reordered and make them more common and maybe finally lower those ridiculously overprice 7-11 items.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 15, 2013)

ben_nyc said:


> Wells, it def. sours the experience- as I only own New Leaf on the 3DS, can anyone inform me if Nintendo & their 3rd party devs often patch their titles?



I don't think Nintendo has ever updated a 3DS game besides mario kart 7 one time.


----------



## A-kun (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't even want to read how. *covers ears* lalala


----------



## ViolinShapedObject (Jul 15, 2013)

Also, with this method, I don't think there's any possible repercussions (like loss of save data) so that's not going to help this either (╯?□?)╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Jizg (Jul 15, 2013)

Fortunately I hear the glitch is quite difficult to pull off and has a nasty consequence of corrupting your save data if you mess it up.

Hopefully it ends up biting a few people.


----------



## Meltd0wn (Jul 15, 2013)

Nintendo has been notorious in the past of not bothering to patch glitches in AC games.  as for it ruining the economy of the game it really only hurts those who feel the need to amass several million bells in the game, which to me never made much sense.  It the ability to acquire non order-able items becomes easier for most people, and it doesn't harm anyone's actual games or systems. I see no problem with it.  For those who do not wish to be involved with the glitch it is a simple matter to not participate.

I will say that personally I prefer to play the game normal until it either starts to become boring, or repetitive or simply stops being fun, then that's when I start experimenting and altering the game.  But I feel that's probably a long way off for me in this game.  But I have no problems with anyone else who is already getting tired of their game and wants to start manipulating it.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 15, 2013)

I just want 7/11 items :/

There's no reason they shouldn't be reorderable.


----------



## Meltd0wn (Jul 15, 2013)

Jizg said:


> Fortunately I hear the glitch is quite difficult to pull off and has a nasty consequence of corrupting your save data if you mess it up.
> 
> Hopefully it ends up biting a few people.



If this causes corruption of save data, then everyone should be warned not to use the kill wifi switch when visiting another town. But I seriously doubt this is an issue, as it wasn't an issue in the AC:WW game.

The whole concept of being able to kill wifi to stop things suddenly while online was specifically designed to not corrupt save data.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 15, 2013)

Meltd0wn said:


> If this causes corruption of save data, then everyone should be warned not to use the kill wifi switch when visiting another town. But I seriously doubt this is an issue, as it wasn't an issue in the AC:WW game.
> 
> The whole concept of being able to kill wifi to stop things suddenly while online was specifically designed to not corrupt save data.



The only people saying it causes data corruption are people who don't want people to dupe items.


----------



## chillv (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't know how you do it but I think I have no problem with this glitch since people can just, you know, not do the glitch.


----------



## ACking (Jul 15, 2013)

I hate dupe glitches. I remember on city folk someone would ask to come over and then instead of hanging out they would be going n and out of my town duplicating stuff. I quit wifi-ing on city folk...


----------



## JCnator (Jul 15, 2013)

Well, I tried that glitch multiple times on both of my ACNL copies and I can't consistently get the timing right for some reason. The timing has to be very specific and it can change in a hard-to-predict manner. Not many people are going to be that patient to consistently pull this trick.

It's definitely harder to perform that trick in ACNL than ACCF did.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 15, 2013)

ACking said:


> I hate dupe glitches. I remember on city folk someone would ask to come over and then instead of hanging out they would be going n and out of my town duplicating stuff. I quit wifi-ing on city folk...



Because removing them from your friends list and finding legitimate players was impossible wasn't it?

@TheBigJC7777777 I've heard the sweet spot is 1 and a half loops


----------



## Niya (Jul 15, 2013)

It doesn't really matter to me if the glitch exists or not. If you don't want to do it, then don't do it. If you do, then by all means, do it. I don't care if it brings down the "economy". If I want an item that was pretty rare at one point and I get it for cheap because everyone is duping it and reducing the value, then great! Cool items fo' meeeeeeee, fo' freeeeeee.


----------



## ACking (Jul 15, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Because removing them from your friends list and finding legitimate players was impossible wasn't it?
> 
> @TheBigJC7777777 I've heard the sweet spot is 1 and a half loops


Excuse me? Sorry. I didn't know I couldn't voice my opinion without being lashed out on. Plus, when someone asks to come over I don't automatically assume they want to dupe. And believe me, I did remove the ones who did.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 15, 2013)

ACking said:


> Excuse me? Sorry. I didn't know I couldn't voice my opinion without being lashed out on. Plus, when someone asks to come over I don't automatically assume they want to dupe. And believe me, I did remove the ones who did.



Lol calm down bro. xD


----------



## oath2order (Jul 15, 2013)

There's no reason any DLC should be non-orderable


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 15, 2013)

oath2order said:


> There's no reason any DLC should be non-orderable



Especially when only 1 country was able to get it and they had to go out of their way to get it.


----------



## Lisha (Jul 15, 2013)

It's not even hard to get stuff legitimately in NL. The only things that I can think of that people might want to dupe are the sloppy series and maybe the DLC that can't be re-ordered. x__x


----------



## sharkstache (Jul 15, 2013)

are you freaking serious


----------



## Kirito (Jul 15, 2013)

on gamefaqs 7-11 sets are going for only 5mill ish and the so called rarest items turkey and Yule log are being sold for 3mill ea arund


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 15, 2013)

Kirito said:


> on gamefaqs 7-11 sets are going for only 5mill ish and the so called rarest items turkey and Yule log are being sold for 3mill ea arund



This is the 1st day more and more people will do it and a set will be 1 million! 

Regardless if you love or hate glitches we can all agree, THE TWEETER GLITCH IS AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## intropella (Jul 15, 2013)

I wonder who exposed this dupe glitch. I've known this dupe glitch for a long time because of my Japanese friend. I never decided to do it, or tell everyone else in forums about it. I don't want people keep duplicating and not make trading fun anymore. I know Japan had dupe problems ever since it was exposed, I didn't want other countries to do it either. Ah, it was fun trading with people while it lasted.

Man I miss the old fashion trading. T_T I would have finish my summer assignment if I can easily obtain stuff without going crazy on trading. But sleepless nights just to obtain those rare 7-11 stuff and other rare stuff is like nothing now.


----------



## Ken (Jul 15, 2013)

I hope it gets patched...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 15, 2013)

intropella said:


> I wonder who exposed this dupe glitch. I've known this dupe glitch for a long time because of my Japanese friend. I never decided to do it, or tell everyone else in forums about it. I don't want people keep duplicating and not make trading fun anymore. I know Japan had dupe problems ever since it was exposed, I didn't want other countries to do it either. Ah, it was fun trading with people while it lasted.
> 
> Man I miss the old fashion trading. T_T I would have finish my summer assignment if I can easily obtain stuff without going crazy on trading. But sleepless nights just to obtain those rare 7-11 stuff and other rare stuff is like nothing now.



Your post is confusing are you for or against duping?


----------



## intropella (Jul 15, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Your post is confusing are you for or against duping?



I'm against.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 15, 2013)

intropella said:


> I'm against.


I thought so up until this part,
"But sleepless nights just to obtain those rare 7-11 stuff and other rare stuff is like nothing now."

So you enjoy staying up all hour of the night making bells to buy 7/11 items?


----------



## intropella (Jul 15, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> I thought so up until this part,
> "But sleepless nights just to obtain those rare 7-11 stuff and other rare stuff is like nothing now."
> 
> So you enjoy staying up all hour of the night making bells to buy 7/11 items?



I'm implying that staying up all night finding trades (not through bells) with other people is worthless now, since the duplication is exposed.
No I do not enjoy it. However, it was nice meeting people and helping them out though.


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm not going to do it- it sounds complicated and I am lazy. But if it disrupts the trading of not-actually-rare items for millions of bells, I have nothing against it. It sort of seems like the folks who would be most against it are the ones who profit the most from the illusory rarity and subsequent feeding frenzies for, say,... ice lamps/7-11 junk, etc. Pretty much what Niya said, now that I think of it.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 15, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> I'm not going to do it- it sounds complicated and I am lazy. But if it disrupts the trading of not-actually-rare items for millions of bells, I have nothing against it. It sort of seems like the folks who would be most against it are the ones who profit the most from the illusory rarity and subsequent feeding frenzies for, say,... ice lamps/7-11 junk, etc. Pretty much what Niya said, now that I think of it.



Well the 7/11 stuff IS pretty rare.


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 15, 2013)

eh.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 15, 2013)

Was* pretty rare


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 15, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Well the 7/11 stuff IS pretty rare.



Maybe it is, but it's funny how something doesn't seem rare when you see at least 4 or 5 threads a day auctioning it off, heh.


----------



## intropella (Jul 15, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Well the 7/11 stuff IS pretty rare.



It WAS rare. After the dupe glitch has been exposed, it's not even rare anymore.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 15, 2013)

intropella said:


> It WAS rare. After the dupe glitch has been exposed, it's not even rare anymore.



I know. 

I'm glad.


----------



## Niya (Jul 15, 2013)

If anyone loses anything, it's going to be the people that sold those 7/11 items and whatever stuff for ridiculously high amounts of bells. With so many of those items circulating through trades, they're going to become less valuable than they were and they're going to lose business.


----------



## Farobi (Jul 15, 2013)

I kinda want this duping glitch to be reported by Nintendo, but then again lol at them actually attempting to fix it (see: CF, WW).

Anyone wanting to gimme free 7/11 items PM me.


----------



## Coni (Jul 15, 2013)

Sad day for ACNL, the economy just collapsed.


----------



## sharkstache (Jul 15, 2013)

Coni said:


> Sad day for ACNL, the economy just collapsed.



"economy"; aka 20mil 7-11 items and other overpriced dlcs


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow, I'm gutted.


----------



## Coni (Jul 15, 2013)

sharkstache said:


> "economy"; aka 20mil 7-11 items and other overpriced dlcs



Bells where already inflated by island. If you can make 400k in half hour then 20m is nothing so I cant see your point there.

Thing about this is that it dupe items, the only thing it made fun to trade was rare series like sloppy, gold, or dlc that_ had some value_. What's the point now to have 7/11 items if every town on earth will have them... in every room. Yay super fun glitch. 

Grow up, the people that is happy about this glitch its because they are too lazy to go farm beetles, know nothing about stalk market and refuse to socialize and trade. And I stress: too lazy to play video games the right way.


----------



## sharkstache (Jul 15, 2013)

Coni said:


> Bells where already inflated by island. If you can make 400k in half hour then 20m is nothing so I cant see your point there.
> 
> Thing about this is that it dupe items, the only thing it made fun to trade was rare series like sloppy, gold, or dlc that_ had some value_. What's the point now to have 7/11 items if every town on earth will have them... in every room. Yay super fun glitch.
> 
> Grow up, the people that is happy about this glitch its because they are too lazy to go farm beetles, know nothing about stalk market and refuse to socialize and trade. And I stress: too lazy to play video games the right way.



I can barely understand you, and likewise, i fail to see your point anywhere.  You can dictate your own definition of having "fun" in this game, there's no need for you to declare your views as the "right way".  



Coni said:


> "What's the point now to have 7/11 items if every town on earth will have them... in every room."



Oh geez, what's the point of having furniture in general in your room if everyone else on earth also have furniture in their room?!

And honestly, judging from your last statement, I really think that it's you who should be "growing up".  Those ignorant accusations are extremely indecent.


----------



## Eirrinn (Jul 15, 2013)

ah ohwell. its just a game after all. At least I can finally start my 7-11 room since the contest where I won japanese dlc was never given to me.


----------



## Isabella (Jul 15, 2013)

The glitch will essentially ruin the value of all rare items..I don't get how that makes the game any fun. Glitches are fine if they're just funny ones like the waterfall one but this one would just ruin the point of the game, to work hard for your bells and stuff.


----------



## Coni (Jul 15, 2013)

sharkstache said:


> I can barely understand you, and likewise, i fail to see your point anywhere.  You can dictate your own definition of having "fun" in this game, there's no need for you to declare your views as the "right way".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im not saying how is the proper way to play the game, I couldnt care less if you dupe or not, but you cant come here and tell everybody that turning off the switch while data is saving to clone items is the way Nintendo staff thought New Leaf should be played. It is not the right way and it makes you a cheater. Even "ignorants" can see that.

And about furniture, are you serious? Do you even economy?


----------



## Jarachi29 (Jul 15, 2013)

This will ruin the economy really fast, so I am against it, but not bothered by it. I will still try to trade for Japanese items though because I love everything Japanese. ^-^


----------



## sharkstache (Jul 15, 2013)

Coni said:


> And about furniture, are you serious? Do you even economy?



Apparently you don't, considering you just correlated furniture with economy.


----------



## talisheo (Jul 15, 2013)

Why does anyone care? Just let people do their own thing. I honestly don't see the point in even bringing it up. If people want to do it let them, if they don't then let them. Who cares about the economy in this game? Its easy to make bells if you know where to look and people always like bells for dlc you can't order (if you look in the right place) so it isn't like this glitch is that bad.


----------



## Jizg (Jul 15, 2013)

Ok my initial annoyance with this discovery has faded.

Looking at it now it's not quite as bad. A lot of stuff is already really easy to come by with wifi. Yeah it sucks that people will do it but literally the only thing that this does that time traveling didn't already enable was devaluing non-reorderables...the negativity of which is partly debatable since region locking stuff in games always sucks. Theres plenty of backlash too so I think between that and being tricky to do this glitch won't be as bad as people make it out to be.

Either way I guess there's no point in crying about it now.


----------



## Salsanadia (Jul 15, 2013)

I just hope nobody will ask me to do this. I am more afraid of corrupting things.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 15, 2013)

Coni said:


> Bells where already inflated by island. If you can make 400k in half hour then 20m is nothing so I cant see your point there.
> 
> Thing about this is that it dupe items, the only thing it made fun to trade was rare series like sloppy, gold, or dlc that_ had some value_. What's the point now to have 7/11 items if every town on earth will have them... in every room. Yay super fun glitch.
> 
> Grow up, the people that is happy about this glitch its because they are too lazy to go farm beetles, know nothing about stalk market and refuse to socialize and trade. And I stress: too lazy to play video games the right way.


Lmaooooo!
A: Going by your logic 400k per 30mins in  order to achieve 20million bells that would take 25 hours over a DAY of farming beetles. That is absolute insanity for 1 item, everyone can agree right? I made 9 million on the stalk market last week so going by that it would take me 3 weeks with prices exceeding 500+ each week and my alt character all 180 storage slots reserved for turnips. Again, insanity. 
B: There is NO right or wrong way to play AC or really any game for that matter as long as you're having fun.
C: People are still going to socialize with other players even if they dupe 100 times a day or none at all. What on Earth are you talking about?
D: What's the point of having 7-11 items if everyone else has them? Uh I don't know maybe they look cool? That's why I want them I don't care if they're common uncommon or extremely rare I like how the set looks, I'm not the only one who likes them just for appearances sake either. 
E: Why do you use the term "grow-up?" who here or is acting immature for their age You're saying I need to grow up and stop being lazy because I don't want to spend over a day of my life beetle farming? Wow.




			
				Kony said:
			
		

> but *you cant come here and tell everybody that turning off the switch while data is saving to clone items is the way Nintendo staff thought New Leaf should be played.*It is not the right way and it makes you a cheater.


I don't recall shark or anyone else for that matter claiming such a thing.
Also I wouldn't call this a cheat because it really isn't, it's a glitch. And if you use glitches you'd be called an "exploiter" or "glitcher" But I will admit that parts debatable and kinda really up to preference.. sorta...

Note: The following isn't directed to a single user but everyone who dislikes the duping exploit. 

As for people who claim this glitch will ruin the  "economy" to be fair it _will_ for rare unorderable DLC but what you guys seem to forget is you don't have to deal with any of this! : D You want to obtain you sloppy series legitimately? Go for it! Nobody cares and nobody will stop you! : D  "Aww but Garrett people will think I duuuppped it! It waon't be considered raaaare! nooo!" Who cares. Play AC to have fun not to impress others. With your rare try-hard furniture.
To those people I say,


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vA2JNVVzXSg


----------



## Val (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't think the glitch is out of hand, like it's really hard to find so I wouldn't worry yet. My advice is to just relax and play animal crossing because it's a great game. And by the way, you guys are just spreading awareness that there actually is a duplication glitch, I had no idea that there was one before I stumbled onto this thread. So I don't think we should worry about all this now, it won't help just to complain about cheating. If people want to cheat, so be it! Your definition of fun might be different then someone else's.


----------



## GingerSchnapps (Jul 15, 2013)

I tried it. It's a pain in the butt and takes way too long to see positive results.
I'd rather wait until the furniture I want randomly appears in my town. I choose not to mess with it anymore because I want this game to keep my interest for more than a few months. 

With that being said, I spent way too much time trying to find someone with the 7-11 set. The idea that the same set may no longer be as rare as it once was doesn't really bother me. There seems to be a lot of people who enjoy having things that others don't, and this glitch undoubtedly drives them crazy.

To the people who are whining about how wrong it is, worry about yourselves and stop trying to police people. We have enough "concerned citizens" offline who try to control the lives of others. Don't bring that snobbery into this game.


----------



## nammy (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm indifferent. Mainly, I just want the 711 items, and other unorderables *___*


----------



## StiX (Jul 15, 2013)

I hope Nintendo will patch this, but to be honest I think they wont  I'm too much of a goody two shoes, I don't time travel either... and I love to save up bells for rare items and trade with friends! same reason why i don't want the 3DS "hacked" either, at least for a few more years XD


----------



## Ade4265 (Jul 15, 2013)

I pulled this off by accident. Nothing happened to my data though.


----------



## insaneluzer (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm indifferent about this glitch, probably the main reason for that being that I think most of the super-rare items in this game are ugly. I mean really, cardboard boxes? People can dupe those and the 7-11 items all they want, just means more ugly house arrangements will be springing up all over the place.

I have used duping glitches in other games, though, so trust me, I know what it is to be on the other side of those who want to stigmatize glitch exploiting. My overall feeling on that is: get over it, bro! a. You are getting your panties in a bunch over some pixels in a game... it literally has no effect on your day-to-day life if the rare items you worked super hard to obtain become more common. It's just another aspect of life where the braggy try-hards ruin their own fun and try to make you look like the bad guy if you aren't busting your butt for stupid in-game items too. b. It's the game developers' faults for not fully testing the online interactions and putting more measures to keep glitches like this from happening. You know what could have easily kept this glitch from possibly happening? If they had an actual trade system, one in which the function or say, shop, for example, held onto your item for you that you're planning to trade until the trade has been fully completed. They didn't put that in even though it would have been an eternally helpful feature even in earlier games. I guess I'm jumping to conclusions, (but aren't we all anyway) but I think they didn't put something like that in purely because it would have taken longer to put out a new game. Well now the s***storm that's about to ensue will be on them, hope they enjoy! 

Also, like Garrett and many others have said: Don't like the exploit? Don't use it! Seriously. It's that simple.


----------



## Marceline (Jul 15, 2013)

As cool as it sounds, I don't think I could ever duplicate. It would ruin the game that I have been waiting over a year for.


----------



## Aloha (Jul 15, 2013)

WonderK said:


> I hate duplication. It's addicting and it ruins the aspect of animal crossing. You need to work hard for your bells. Not have 5 mil in crowns be handed to you in 3 minutes. I did it all the time in City Folk and it pretty much killed the game for me.


Totes agrees


----------



## Chu (Jul 15, 2013)

I personally won't be using the glitch, but if people do I could care less. I understand people's legitamate concerns with the economy, however I could care less about how rare an item is. I want the register from the 7-11 set for a theme I'm going for in a room, if I got to aquire a duped one it wouldn't make a difference to me. I want the item to make my room nice, not because it's rare.


----------



## mochi (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't see how this is so bad, since the game has a lot of limited, overseas furniture that is extremely hard to get. Most people either won't know about the glitch or don't want to go through the trouble of trying to do it. I would appreciate someone who would duplicate sloppy furniture and the rare exclusives to Japan and sell them to me for a reasonable price below 10 million.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 15, 2013)

Duplicating is how I got all my flowers in CF lol.

I will probably eventually give it a go in NL....... http://cdn.meme.li/instances/300x300/36856803.jpg


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 15, 2013)

I sure as hell don?t wanna play with anyone who cheats, it ruins the game, I did it in Wild World, and got bored of the game quickly after that, I wanna play New Leaf for as long as possible.


----------



## kidcryptid (Jul 15, 2013)

It's either / or for me - I don't really care. An argument that someone brought up that I found pretty interesting and agree with was the fact that it will present more of a variety in the game. Meaning, when you go visit someone's town you won't just find oddly placed, ugly, rare items that don't match - instead people will start being creative and actually arranging their town/home with things that are aesthetically pleasing to the eye. I get sick of going to people's villages that have 7-11 houses and DLC out the wazoo that looks like crap. It gets old.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Jul 15, 2013)

It ruins it for all of the people that work hard to get the items when people dupe the the desirable items and try to sell them on the retail board for millions.


----------



## heatran (Jul 15, 2013)

intropella said:


> I wonder who exposed this dupe glitch. I've known this dupe glitch for a long time because of my Japanese friend. I never decided to do it, or tell everyone else in forums about it. I don't want people keep duplicating and not make trading fun anymore. I know Japan had dupe problems ever since it was exposed, I didn't want other countries to do it either. Ah, it was fun trading with people while it lasted.
> 
> Man I miss the old fashion trading. T_T I would have finish my summer assignment if I can easily obtain stuff without going crazy on trading. But sleepless nights just to obtain those rare 7-11 stuff and other rare stuff is like nothing now.



*awkwardly raises hands* I had good intentions, but I didn't know it would go out of hand.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 15, 2013)

heatran said:


> *awkwardly raises hands* I had good intentions, but I didn't know it would go out of hand.



_Really?_ You didn't think people would exploit it to get the extremely rare Japanese DLCs?

Honestly, I'm not hating on you. If it wasn't for the extremely stupid decision on Nintendo's part to make the DLC non-reorderable, then it probably wouldn't have gotten out of hand.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 15, 2013)

heatran said:


> *awkwardly raises hands* I had good intentions, but I didn't know it would go out of hand.



You started to lose your ground on ACC, caving in to those against the duping, "compromising." Stay strong. You're the hero Animal Crossing deserves, and the one it needs.


----------



## Wish (Jul 15, 2013)

Why does it matter?
It ruins the economy, so what? If you like the item then that's that.


----------



## Niya (Jul 15, 2013)

Scribbler397 said:


> It ruins it for all of the people that work hard to get the items when people dupe the the desirable items and try to sell them on the retail board for millions.



Ohh my god...

It doesn't ruin anything for anyone. Nobody is obligated to use it. Besides, you'd still have your item so it doesn't affect you in any way. Why does it matter if it's duplicated? You're still getting what you want. It's not like anything is physically different about the item. This subject is kind of like time-traveling. It's there for those who choose to utilize it, and it's ignorable for those who don't.


----------



## heatran (Jul 15, 2013)

oath2order said:


> _Really?_ You didn't think people would exploit it to get the extremely rare Japanese DLCs?
> 
> Honestly, I'm not hating on you. If it wasn't for the extremely stupid decision on Nintendo's part to make the DLC non-reorderable, then it probably wouldn't have gotten out of hand.



I knew that, but I _really_ wanted to help with the bell prices. I mean, 1 million bells for one sloppy item? It would be understandable if it was 200k, but 1 million? Really?


----------



## oath2order (Jul 15, 2013)

heatran said:


> I knew that, but I _really_ wanted to help with the bell prices. I mean, 1 million bells for one sloppy item? It would be understandable if it was 200k, but 1 million? Really?



Hey, I'm not hating. If it wasn't for you, someone else would have leaked the glitch. I mean, the only thing I want to do is catalog the stuff but apparently people won't let you do that without an insurance fee, which is ridiculous. I mean, just drop the item far from the train station in your own town, you don't risk anything >.> People are ridiculous with the DLC.


----------



## heatran (Jul 15, 2013)

A thought occurred. Why are these "anti-glitch" people so against it? I mean, yeah, items are easier to get, therefore you can't charge ridiculously high prices, but here's how I interpret it. If you want something, _just get it_. You shouldn't be working your butt off to get something that looks ugly. (Looking at you, sloppy set.) Rather, you should focus on getting your dream house and town. You can still trade! Just because you can dupe, doesn't mean you have everything. If anything, this should _promote_ trading. And the whole, "I want something because it's rare" is a little far fetched don't you think? If you get bored of your current house, that's actually a good thing. It means it's time to look for a set you don't have by trading.
TL;DR: Start being creative. Whining about rare items being easily obtainable is kinda pointless. You can still enjoy the game!


----------



## oath2order (Jul 15, 2013)

heatran said:


> Whining about rare items being easily obtainable is kinda pointless. You can still enjoy the game!



That's why they don't like it. They have the rare items and want to overly charge for them.


----------



## heatran (Jul 15, 2013)

oath2order said:


> That's why they don't like it. They have the rare items and want to overly charge for them.



That's a bit greedy.

Is it me, or have people gotten greedier since city folk?


----------



## oath2order (Jul 15, 2013)

heatran said:


> That's a bit greedy.
> 
> Is it me, or have people gotten greedier since city folk?



Lesson 1 on Humans: They're greedy.

I never got into the City Folk community, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 15, 2013)

It's actually fairly easy to make money in this game. I dunno how over a million is so expensive. You can make that in a day. I can understand over 20mil. But overall I'd rather not risk anything by trying to dupe. I'll just work for my stuff.


----------



## heatran (Jul 15, 2013)

JunJun said:


> It's actually fairly easy to make money in this game. I dunno how over a million is so expensive. You can make that in a day. I can understand over 20mil. But overall I'd rather not risk anything by trying to dupe. I'll just work for my stuff.



Hard work is rewarding, but eventually, grinding for so much can only get boring after a while. Right?
I'll admit. I have little to no patience. And I'm distracted easily, so instead of waiting to find a "good" deal, I just went ahead and spent the well earned million on my house. Go ahead, sue me. I'd rather pay 1 million in ingame stuff that give it to someone who's selling one item alone. Yeah, the 7/11 DLC is supposed to be rare, but come on.
Oh. And here's a fact. Japanese discovered duping in new leaf before we did. It's technically not new.


----------



## JaadeL (Jul 15, 2013)

Yay, im excited. it'll be easier for me to use the money to upgrade my house and for it to be full of gracie. However duplicating things like golden shovels and such wont serve any purpose to me


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 15, 2013)

Maybe duping will cut down on people who try to trade merely out of season items for un-reorderable JP/KO/EU DLC. But then again, probably not, because people are greedy.


----------



## Vin (Jul 16, 2013)

What I hope this will cut down is people setting up 'shops', but only have unorderable DLC on their wishlist, and won't accept bells. Can't I just order one piece of the Campus set without laying down a 7-11 set or a Shaved Ice Lamp, neither of which I have? I don't really care of people exploit the glitch or not, it's their choice.


----------



## Snow (Jul 16, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> B: There is NO right or wrong way to play AC or really any game for that matter as long as you're having fun.
> C: People are still going to socialize with other players even if they dupe 100 times a day or none at all. What on Earth are you talking about?



Most important points right there. Having expensive/rare stuff/most bells/whatever isn't something my friends and I care about, it's all about making our towns and houses look like we'd really want to live there. We also like to hang out in the game during the day. Some people like to garden. Some people like to get the best set of villagers. Some people like to play minigames. Everyone plays differently and there is no right or wrong way.

Personally, it's not going to bother me. I'm going to have the same fun whether people are doing this or not. If someone wants to dupe bells that's their game, not mine. And as far as the DLCs go, I hate region locking and non-orderables so I think it's fine whether I want any of them or not.


----------



## RisingSun (Jul 16, 2013)

To be quite honest, I've always hated this debate.  I do not want to exploit the glitch.  But here is the thing, I also do not want to play with those that do.  I remember in CF getting this HDLC stuff showing up just because someone that hacked the game visited my town.  I never knew who it was that did the hacking, I just know what it did to my game.  To me, that ruined my game entirely.  I realize that this glitch is not the same, but it may lead to further exploitation.  To me, that is just wrong.

I think the debate has gone long enough and had enough tempers flared.  Maybe it is time for a moderator to lock the thread.


----------



## Gladtobemom (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't dupe because it's more fun not to do it.  I love setting up for and discovering hybrids.  I also love trading with my friends.  

Just today, I traded a Space Captain's Chair, crew console, and large space console for a pink wet suit and a persimon, we also "shopped out" both sets of stores and picked up each other's stuff and dropped it so it would be in our catalogs.   It was fun.    

It is a game, after all, so I don't judge, but for me . . . sort of sucks the joy out of making new friends.


----------



## fusa (Jul 16, 2013)

I think it's worse do an auction that do not duplicating.
If the goal of the game is to meet people and share with them our things I do not see what is the sense of not orderable items.
From today I will try to duplicate the lamp ice cream and if I can get the 7-11 will do the same with them so that I can give to anyone pleasure to have them.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 16, 2013)

RisingSun said:


> To be quite honest, I've always hated this debate.  I do not want to exploit the glitch.  But here is the thing, I also do not want to play with those that do.  I remember in CF getting this HDLC stuff showing up just because someone that hacked the game visited my town.  I never knew who it was that did the hacking, I just know what it did to my game.  To me, that ruined my game entirely.  I realize that this glitch is not the same, but it may lead to further exploitation.  To me, that is just wrong.
> 
> I think the debate has gone long enough and had enough tempers flared.  Maybe it is time for a moderator to lock the thread.


.-. Why must every discussion/debate be locked?


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jul 16, 2013)

I couldn't care less either, seems a little too clunky for me (I looked it up out of interest in case there were any side effects to my game should someone decide to try it in my town unawares-it's unsure just now), and it looks like heatran gets a namecheck...

*WARNING:* Link leads to text telling you how to do the glitch so please don't read if you don't want to know
http://kotaku.com/this-animal-crossing-new-leaf-glitch-lets-you-duplicat-792173481


----------



## Deca (Jul 16, 2013)

A similar thread on a German AC-forum got deleted lol.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 16, 2013)

I will buy the entire 7-11 set for 200,000 Bells now that the economy is not as good.
Please PM me.


----------



## heatran (Jul 16, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> I couldn't care less either, seems a little too clunky for me (I looked it up out of interest in case there were any side effects to my game should someone decide to try it in my town unawares-it's unsure just now), and it looks like heatran gets a namecheck...
> 
> *WARNING:* Link leads to text telling you how to do the glitch so please don't read if you don't want to know
> http://kotaku.com/this-animal-crossing-new-leaf-glitch-lets-you-duplicat-792173481



What's a namecheck?


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 16, 2013)

My only concern is that if someone is trying to do this in my town without informing me and does something wrong, what are the consequences to MY save data? I don't really care if people do it, whatever man, but I'd honestly rather they didn't do it by visiting my town. But I'm sure most people wouldn't just do that in anyone's town.


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 16, 2013)

heatran said:


> Hard work is rewarding, but eventually, grinding for so much can only get boring after a while. Right?
> I'll admit. I have little to no patience. And I'm distracted easily, so instead of waiting to find a "good" deal, I just went ahead and spent the well earned million on my house. Go ahead, sue me. I'd rather pay 1 million in ingame stuff that give it to someone who's selling one item alone. Yeah, the 7/11 DLC is supposed to be rare, but come on.
> Oh. And here's a fact. Japanese discovered duping in new leaf before we did. It's technically not new.



Grinding for bells is really easy actually, doesn't take long. Didn't say anything if it was old news or not.


----------



## Cinnamoos (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm rather indifferent about it. I won't be doing it myself because l0l I'm lazy, but I don't mind people who do.
I'm only interested in the 7-11 series so I can give it away on my blog anyway.


----------



## Vin (Jul 16, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> .-. Why must every discussion/debate be locked?



I agree, no one's threatening people, users are just stating their opinions, and while some get riled up, I don't think it warrants the entire thread to be locked... :\ I honestly like hearing people's viewpoints on the subject.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 16, 2013)

This is almost like the debate of time traveling. Some people do it, others say it ruins the game. For once, I'm against. According to the link it says it is dangerous to your save file.


----------



## heatran (Jul 16, 2013)

Kippla said:


> This is almost like the debate of time traveling. Some people do it, others say it ruins the game. For once, I'm against. According to the link it says it is dangerous to your save file.


The only time that happened is when someone used it locally, not using wifi.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 16, 2013)

I didn't see that but ok. I'm willing to verify if it actually works, I can TT to get everything back.


----------



## heatran (Jul 16, 2013)

Kippla said:


> I didn't see that but ok. I'm willing to verify if it actually works, I can TT to get everything back.


 If your town gets deleted in the process, time travel won't fix anything. Unless you time travel in real life, which I doubt...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 16, 2013)

I can TT back to receive items and get some old shops back. Still, I won't be upset if my town does get deleted so I can still test it.


----------



## chillv (Jul 16, 2013)

Who cares? It's just a glitch and you don't have to do it. Sure, it makes items a bit less rare but is that necessarily a bad thing? It just means that even in the future when this game is dried up and dead, the DLC item won't fall into the realm of internet obscurity.


----------



## GingerSchnapps (Jul 16, 2013)

eyeplaybass said:


> My only concern is that if someone is trying to do this in my town without informing me and does something wrong, what are the consequences to MY save data? I don't really care if people do it, whatever man, but I'd honestly rather they didn't do it by visiting my town. But I'm sure most people wouldn't just do that in anyone's town.



Nothing will happen to your town because in order for it to work, you have to end the session and it saves your data the same way it always does. The person taking the risk, if there is any at all, is the person visiting.

However, it's still a huge pain and it doesn't always work. Plus, I don't think anyone can do it in your town unless you're in on it too. So really, it's nothing to worry about. It seems that people are just being paranoid about their towns because of stuff that happened in past games.


----------



## heatran (Jul 16, 2013)

GingerSchnapps said:


> Nothing will happen to your town because in order for it to work, you have to end the session and it saves your data the same way it always does. The person taking the risk, if there is any at all, is the person visiting.
> 
> However, it's still a huge pain and it doesn't always work. Plus, I don't think anyone can do it in your town unless you're in on it too. So really, it's nothing to worry about. It seems that people are just being paranoid about their towns because of stuff that happened in past games.



It always works for me. You just gotta time it right. For some reason, it always varies person to person. Don't ask why. I don't know.
Edit: Sorry if I always quote the person above me. I just wanna keep track of who I'm replying to.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 16, 2013)

Are there even anymore forums out there that haven't been overrun by dupers/people selling duping services by the way? I know gamefaqs is completely overrun and ACC is getting there but this seems to be the only board where true trading still exists. So my question is are there any other trading boards out there like this one? (not overrun by dupers) thanks.


----------



## nammy (Jul 16, 2013)

I got myself a dupped 7-11 set. No regrets.

That's about it for me... maybe a couple more unorderable DLC, but yeah.


----------



## Farobi (Jul 16, 2013)

I see no problem with duping, in fact i prefer to do this as opposed to TTing 

But i would be pissed if someone offers me a duped item without informing me yet. I'm fine if they tell me in advance, as I appreciate honest people and see no problem on getting Duped Items, but those who dupe items without informing buyers, they are risking their reputation if the buyer is opposed to duping and found out that it was duped.


----------



## bootie101 (Jul 16, 2013)

Id love the 7-11 set. Oh well I cant be bothered testing it.


----------



## darkfire25 (Jul 16, 2013)

Say, does anyone know if this glitch was in Wild World? My brother and I used to visit this one girl from IGN forums and one day her friend came over and randomly gave me all the golden items (Except for the shovel because of course everyone had that). I don't remember why exactly as this was like six years ago. I wonder if those were duplicated items. They probably were, I don't see why he would just give a bunch of golden items for nothing.

Anyways, I'm not against duplication and I don't think it ruins the game, but personally I will not be duplicating any items.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jul 17, 2013)

Tomorrow I'm getting a free full 7-11 set so I approve of this glitch XD

Was trying it earlier today and never got the hang of it, though, dang it. My reflexes must be off, lol


----------



## Cassandra (Jul 17, 2013)

MaggieXawesomeness said:


> Tomorrow I'm getting a free full 7-11 set so I approve of this glitch XD
> 
> Was trying it earlier today and never got the hang of it, though, dang it. My reflexes must be off, lol



Do you know anyone that's duping and selling the 7-11 set? .__. I'm really interested in getting it, but not sure how to find anyone that's selling or duping. ;___; 

On topic though, I'm not against it unless you're using it left and right out of laziness. But there's still nothing 'wrong' with it, it's just a game. So my opinions are just opinions. As it's been said before, I especially don't care for the non catalogueable (I think I just made up a word) items.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 17, 2013)

All I want to do is catalog the stuff >.>


----------



## heatran (Jul 17, 2013)

Cassandra said:


> Do you know anyone that's duping and selling the 7-11 set? .__. I'm really interested in getting it, but not sure how to find anyone that's selling or duping. ;___;
> 
> On topic though, I'm not against it unless you're using it left and right out of laziness. But there's still nothing 'wrong' with it, it's just a game. So my opinions are just opinions. As it's been said before, I especially don't care for the non catalogueable (I think I just made up a word) items.



You're looking at the person who kinda figured out duping in new leaf. Sure, I can help.


Is it me, or is the AC audience a bit more greedy this time around? Some people are even protecting AC's terrible "economy"
(sorry for typing slow. Klutzy-ness plus stylus plus 3ds internet browser makes a bad mess)


----------



## oath2order (Jul 17, 2013)

heatran said:


> You're looking at the person who kinda figured out duping in new leaf. Sure, I can help.
> 
> 
> Is it me, or is the AC audience a bit more greedy this time around? Some people are even protecting AC's terrible "economy"
> (sorry for typing slow. Klutzy-ness plus stylus plus 3ds internet browser makes a bad mess)



The economy isn't terrible :/

Care to help me out with the DLC?


----------



## Beanie (Jul 17, 2013)

I would really love the 7-11 set also, just not for a ridiculous price of 20mill >.<


----------



## Farobi (Jul 17, 2013)

I would want some 7/11s please :>


----------



## bootie101 (Jul 17, 2013)

Beanie said:


> I would really love the 7-11 set also, just not for a ridiculous price of 20mill >.<



same..


----------



## heatran (Jul 17, 2013)

Let's avoid spam. Anyone who wants 7/11, pm/pc me. Might take a while to respond, but... we'll have to schedule because I can only do 1 person at a time.


----------



## Mario. (Jul 17, 2013)

Here's a video showing you how to do it  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhMf9WDxqiY


----------



## darkfire25 (Jul 17, 2013)

I said I would not be duping items in an earlier post. Let me change that, I will not be duping items except for DLC items or Japanese items or stuff like that.


----------



## Mario. (Jul 17, 2013)

MaggieXawesomeness said:


> Tomorrow I'm getting a free full 7-11 set so I approve of this glitch XD
> 
> Was trying it earlier today and never got the hang of it, though, dang it. My reflexes must be off, lol



Omg could i please get some 7-11 items i would pay you.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Heatran, a namecheck is just when someone mentions your name.  My link article had quoted you and put your username, so you were namechecked in the article.  Pretty cool out of all the people that must have mentioned it, huh?!


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jul 17, 2013)

darkfire25 said:


> I said I would not be duping items in an earlier post. Let me change that, I will not be duping items except for DLC items or Japanese items or stuff like that.



This is me haha, I am now looking for the 7/11 items so I can share them with others!


----------



## ripley4O77 (Jul 17, 2013)

It works the same as the old pmkn blue and red games, still, no thx. I work hard for my stuff like the Royal Crown. Just like time travel, it's so stupid. It defeats the purpose of the animal crossing games and if you do these things might as well go play harvest moon where you can go to bed whenever you want.


----------



## Farobi (Jul 17, 2013)

I swear, in other threads , if someone is against a playstyle: "everyone loses their minds". I dont mind getting duped/tt'ed items, but i would definitely appreciate a warning first.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 17, 2013)

Duping items is against our forum rules.


----------

